# _ctypes.so:No such file or directory



## balanga (Apr 30, 2019)

I've been able to build a few pkgs on FreeBSD 11.1 for armv5, but one pkg which I'm not having any success with at all is python2.7.
Make gets stuck at the following:-

```
py27-setuptools-36.0.1 depends on shared library: libreadline.so.7 - found (/usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.7)
Checking if python27 already installed
Reistering installation for python27-2.7.13_6 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/python27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_cytpes.so:No such file or directory
Error code 74
```

Any ideas on how to proceed?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 30, 2019)

Recent version is py27-setuptools-41.0.0.


----------



## balanga (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm using ftp://ftp.fi.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.1-RELEASE/ports.txz running under FreeBSD 11.1 on ARM and am not sure what would be the consequences of updating ports.  

I did find a similar error reported here:- https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2016-November/105862.html

but not sure what to make of it...


----------



## talsamon (May 1, 2019)

FreeBSD 11.1 was EOL on September 30, 2018.


----------



## balanga (May 1, 2019)

talsamon said:


> FreeBSD 11.1 was EOL on September 30, 2018.


That may well be the case but It the latest version I can so far successfully build for my GoFlexHome which is an ARM device.


----------

